# Wer hört Technobase.fm ?



## Da_Frank (22. November 2009)

*Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Hey zusammen,

Ich wollt mal wissen wer von euch Technobase.fm hört.

Bitte auch posten wer hört und wer nicht.

Für alle die es mal anhören wollen:

www.technobase.de


----------



## Pommes (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Ja höre ich seit Jahren,

dazu Hardbase & CoreTime


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Nee nicht wirklich, liegt aber daran das Techno @ all nicht mein Musikbereich ist


----------



## joraku (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Kenne ich überhautp nicht.
Jetzt werde ich mir es aber mal anschauen.


----------



## theLamer (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Kenn ich nicht, höre aber auch gerne Techno, genauso wie House und Electro
bin grad mal am reinhören


----------



## Ahab (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[X] Ja höre ich. Nicht immer, aber immer wieder gerne  allerdings eher Housetime.fm und Trancebase.fm


----------



## BMW M-Power (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Nein, höre ich nicht.
Ich bin da lieber für Shouted.fm


----------



## Special_Flo (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[X] Nein.
Weil ich Techno4ever.net höre.

mfg Flo


----------



## CRAZYMANN (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Moin Moin

ich höre net weil ich Techno direkt net höre, muss schon mehr im Gesicht drücken sprich Hardstyle oder Hardcore und wenn mal langweile da ist muss es Speedcore sein.


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso man diese Musik-Threads immer in der Rumpelkammer aufmacht, wo's doch auch 'ne extra Rubrik dafür gibt.


----------



## Da_Frank (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Wird gleich verschoben. Du kannst uns trotzdem mit deinem Musikgeschmack bereichern.


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Nö. Erst wenn er verschoben wurde.


----------



## Da_Frank (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nö. Erst wenn er verschoben wurde.


Zicke


----------



## Two-Face (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[X] _Nein höre ich nicht_


----------



## AMD_Killer (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[x] Nein höre ich nicht   

Ich höre T4E da gehen die DJ's mehr ab.

Meistens auch nur wenn Hardstyle kommt.


----------



## gharbi_sam (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[x] Nein höre ich nicht

Ich kenne es nicht, werde aus neugier aber reinhoeren auch wenn techno nicht gerade meine lieblings musikstil ist


----------



## nichtraucher91 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

KLAR!

ich hab sogar schon das "App" für die Win Sidebar auf meinem Screen^^


lg
Nichtraucher91


----------



## heizungsrohr (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Naja manchmal hör ichs noch. Das musikalische Niveau ist auch gesunken dort, in den Anfangsjahren, also vor 2-3 Jahren, haben die noch richtig gute Lieder gespielt. Jetz laufen da nur noch 5-fach geremixte Titel mit allen möglichen Effekten drüber.


----------



## iceman650 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Ich hörs, aber nur manchmal. Besonders zum zocken im hintergrund ist tb eigentlich super. Sonst höre Ich aber wirklich was anderes.^^


----------



## Hyper Xtreme (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*



iceman650 schrieb:


> Ich hörs, aber nur manchmal. Besonders zum zocken im hintergrund ist tb eigentlich super. Sonst höre Ich aber wirklich was anderes.^^



das kommt drauf an was du zockst  wenn ich beim zocken Techno hör kanns schon vorkommen das ich bei W@W von der Klippe spring


----------



## ZeroToxin (22. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

jub jub 

wobei ich fear.fm besser finde


----------



## bschicht86 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Eher Trancebase.fm


----------



## Falk (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Ich höre es meistens nebenher auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Bu11et (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Kenn ich icht aber ich werd ein Blick drauf werfen.


----------



## Ibatz! (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Nein,weil ich insg. kein Techno mag 
Nur ab und an etwas Drum'n'Bass...


----------



## Player007 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Nein, höre Techno4ever 
Ist besser, finde ich zumindest.

Gruß


----------



## iceman650 (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*



Hyper Xtreme schrieb:


> das kommt drauf an was du zockst  wenn ich beim zocken Techno hör kanns schon vorkommen das ich bei W@W von der Klippe spring


Naja, bei Trackmania etc Pusht TB wirklich gut.^^


----------



## Low (23. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Ja höre ich....

Nur leider hat TB in meinen Augen die besten Tage gesehen. Früher war alles besser.


----------



## Radagis (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

sunshine z.b. donnersatg abends gute sets oder classics sonstag früh/vormittag


----------



## ghostadmin (24. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[X]Nein höre ich nicht 

Genre bei weitem verfehlt.


----------



## Nixtreme (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[X]Nein höre ich nicht
...weil ich mit Elektro-Musik überhaupt nicht klarkomme


----------



## Tobys_QuadCore (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Also ich hatte es mal kurze zeit gehört aber mein Genere ist ,,Minimal", Dubstep, Deeptechno = aufjedenfall Elektro  ich höre wenn dan "Last.fm"  
Berliner Club Musik eben ^^


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Meine Lieblingsmusik ist zwar Drum 'n' Bass, aber Techno mag ich auch. Ich höre regelmäßig Technobase.fm.
Ratet mal, was gerade bei mir läuft. 

Meistens höre ich aber MP3s von der HDD, manchmal auch Last.fm.


----------



## Da_Frank (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Ich, als Threadsteller, muss es ja hören^^
Aber ich finde es nervt einfach nur, wenn alle 10 Sekunden der Moderator reinlabert 
Da ist nicht mehr viel mit "Techno"base.fm.... aber ich hoffe dass sich das ganze bald wieder zum besseren wendet.


----------



## rabit (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

ab und zu


----------



## CrazyBanana (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[x] Ja, manchmal 
aber öfters fear.fm


----------



## gemCraft (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[x]Ja höre ich
Jeden Tag!


----------



## marques (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[X] Nein

Techno4ever ist viiiiieeel besser 

sonst eigene playlist,labbert niemand und ich hör das was ich will


----------



## Barney Stinson (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[X] Nein höre ich nicht

Eher Hardcoreradio.nl oder Fearfm.nl (hardest)


----------



## rancer (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Ich höre ca 6h am tag Housetime, außer ich lege selber auf xD


----------



## Hektor123 (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*



marques schrieb:


> [X] Nein
> 
> Techno4ever ist viiiiieeel besser
> 
> sonst eigene playlist,labbert niemand und ich hör das was ich will



Jep  Schließ ich mich an.


----------



## AMD_Killer (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

T4E hat hier aber auch eine große Fangemeinde^^

Obwohl der Thread ja eigentlich für Technobase ist.


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Technobase ist auch besser^^


----------



## AMD_Killer (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Das ist ja mal Geschmackssache.^^


----------



## marques (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Stimmt, jedoch hat Techno4ever das bessere Programm,wobei das ist auch wieder Geschmackssache 

Hauptsache "Techno"


----------



## mr_sleeve (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Da sind wir uns wohl (fast) alle einig^^


----------



## Neodrym (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

ab und zu


----------



## RaggaMuffin (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

UnitedBreaks.FM - Breakbeat USA Breaks Radio Station, Club Breakbeat, Funky Breaks and More! 
die da oben sind hammer

edit macht mal schnell tune in


----------



## NCphalon (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Ich hör hin und wieder ma rein, aber laut aufdrehn is einfach nur peinlich wenn der "DJ" irgendeine hirnlose kacke dazwischenlabert^^


----------



## Da_Frank (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Ich hör hin und wieder ma rein, aber laut aufdrehn is einfach nur peinlich wenn der "DJ" irgendeine hirnlose kacke dazwischenlabert^^


Da bin ich deiner Meinung...


----------



## eightcore (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Ich höre sehr oft das Hardbase-Radio, ist schliesslich mein Lieblings-Genre...


----------



## Tenshou (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*



> Ich höre sehr oft das Hardbase-Radio, ist schliesslich mein Lieblings-Genre...


Ich höre auch Hardbase.fm und noch Trancebase.fm und Coretime.fm.


----------



## cabbo (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Ich hör auch schon sehr lange tb


----------



## Rinkadink (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

so eine musik habe ich früher auch mal gehört. jetzt ist mir diese musik zu billig und schlecht geworden. ich hab mich vor langer zeit von dieser karstadt-dorftechno-kacke getrennt und bin zum psytrance gekommen. jetzt, wo ich diese musik kenne, weiss ich nicht mehr, was ich daran früher so toll fand. denn egal wie schnell oder wie hart ein hardstyle oder hardcore track auch immer sein mag....so eine geballte ladung power und energie wie der von psychedelic trance wird keine andere musikrichtung jemals annähernd erreichen!

auch super genial sind tech-house, minimal und progressive trance. aber was auf technobase und techno4ever zu hören ist, mag ich überhaupt nicht mehr. und sowieso: wer mal auf der fusion war, findet ganz schnell geschmack an guter elektronischer musik


----------



## Painkiller (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[x] Nein höre ich nicht

Star.fm


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[x] Nein höre ich nicht 

Wenn ich mal elektronische Tanzmusik hören möchte (was sehr selten vorkommt) dann sind folgende Sender angesagt :

Proton
friskyradio
Deep Mix Moscow Radio
Chromanova Psy- & GOA-Trance


----------



## Rinkadink (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*



Sarge_70 schrieb:


> [x] Nein höre ich nicht
> 
> Wenn ich mal elektronische Tanzmusik hören möchte (was sehr selten vorkommt) dann sind folgende Sender angesagt :
> 
> ...



dafür, dass du es so selten hörst, sind das aber sehr gute sender


----------



## _chris_ (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Ich höre auch Technobase.fm und Hardbase.fm, selten auch Coretime.fm 

We Are One!


----------



## MasterFreak (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

TB mag ich nicht so aber HardBase.Fm ist gut 
We aRe oNe
MasterFreak
P.S. Für alle Hardstyle Fans wie mich.Ihr könnt auch Fear.Fm, Q-Dance Radio oder b2s radio hören!!!^^


----------



## PEG96 (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

ich höre es nicht oft, diese rumgedulden gefällt mir net.


----------



## Rabi (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

TechnoBase eher selten, wenn dann eher HouseTime oder TranceBase. Zur Zeit aber keins wirklich viel, es laufen einfach zu viele Playlists und mit meiner Anlage macht Musik keinen Spaß.


----------



## Jan565 (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Ich höre kein TB. Dafür lieber T4e. Aber die Werbung dort wird immer mehr, was mich schon ziemlich nervt immer.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Technobase finde ich besser als Techno4Ever.


----------



## Infin1ty (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[X] Ja höre ich 

Einfach perfekt beim zocken, aber nicht alle DJs
gefallen mir


----------



## Uziflator (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[X] Nein

"rautemusik.fm extreme


----------



## Hagrid (19. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[X] Nö hör ich nicht. 

@TE: Du solltest vielleicht mal den Link im Startpost ändern in technobase.fm statt technobase.de


----------



## m3ntry (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[X] Ja, aber nur manchmal


----------



## TempestX1 (23. Februar 2011)

Edit : Internet spackt grad rum. Antwort siehe eins weiter unten.


----------



## TempestX1 (23. Februar 2011)

Höre Lieber Trance. www.discoverttance.com


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (24. Februar 2011)

Ich höre kaum noch TB. Fear.FM FTW!


----------



## KillerCroc (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

Nein höre ich nicht


----------



## Star_KillA (3. März 2012)

FEAAAAAAAAAR.fm ftw


----------



## SlaveToTheRave (13. September 2019)

*AW: Wer hört Technobase.fm ?*

[x]Ja. Höre ich.

Wenn auch selten.


----------

